# where can i find a machine to strip gold?



## Lim yi fa (Aug 14, 2008)

where can i find a machine to separate gold without damage the brass ,nickel ,copper ,pls help i got tonnes of this gold plated electronic connector/teminal using chemical is to slow process and smell like hell ,it killing me....and still cant get any gold


----------



## Shecker (Aug 14, 2008)

You can try my passive stripping system. It is available elsewhere on the forum under that name. It does work and there are no fumes.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Lim yi fa (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi will you help me in the process 

H202?


CUso4?

i very happy u had manage to recover silver from CD because i had a few ton of CD and gold-plated connectors . pls help me


----------



## Shecker (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be happy to help anyway I can. That is what the forum is about.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Rag and Bone (Aug 15, 2008)

Rag and Bone is a machine that strips gold. I do not work cheap :lol:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 15, 2008)

A hint. Never, never, never ask for a refining machine unless it's for karat gold. They don't exist. I can point to at least 500 requests for refining machines, by people of other countries, on finishing.com. On there, everyone ignores these people. On here, we want to help. Just lay off the refining machine thing.


----------



## Lim yi fa (Aug 20, 2008)

Shecker said:


> I will be happy to help anyway I can. That is what the forum is about.
> 
> Randy in Gunnison




actually telling you i am not good in reading the process that your guys are teaching in the forum can you teach me step by step , thankfully to you , but seriously i can find only nitric acid and hydrochloric acid , i seen before clorex for clothing wash can also can strip gold ,what is clcu2?


----------



## Lim yi fa (Aug 20, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> A hint. Never, never, never ask for a refining machine unless it's for karat gold. They don't exist. I can point to at least 500 requests for refining machines, by people of other countries, on finishing.com. On there, everyone ignores these people. On here, we want to help. Just lay off the refining machine thing.





thank for yr help , but is there any idea to use a strip of gold plated connector without damaging the base metal? in the fastest way while yet in most safest way. i can get only nitric acid and hydrochoric acid , i must tell you i got alot of gold -plated connector from the manufacturer , so i had regular of 3-4 ton per mth . :idea:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 20, 2008)

When I was in Singapore, 32 years ago, there were many, many people that spoke English. I knew no Chinese or Malay and got along fine. Surely, there are more today. Don't you know someone that can help you read and make posts?


----------



## NuggetHuntingFool (Aug 20, 2008)

I guess there are probably online translators too. Perhaps that's worth a shot.


----------



## Lim yi fa (Aug 21, 2008)

goldsilverpro said:


> When I was in Singapore, 32 years ago, there were many, many people that spoke English. I knew no Chinese or Malay and got along fine. Surely, there are more today. Don't you know someone that can help you read and make posts?




i can read,speak,write but not good in chemical knowledge, because there is no step by step for very amateur people to learn but i realize is more for exchange knowledge for experience people , i really do not know chemical ,im so sorry ....


----------



## Absolutsecurity (Aug 23, 2008)

Better be carefull :shock: - I kinda knew what I was doing and years back in the begining I poured ounces of PM away and didnt even know it - you would be best off to get C.W. Ammens or Hoke's books and read in depth so you have some understanding before you put the your life and best interest at stake!

Just a thought! :roll: 

Glynn


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Aug 26, 2008)

Dear Germaine Lim:

Many years ago,in 1987, I went to Singapur to buy photografic flashes,I did not speak english but people from Singapur helped me a lot and I could buy the flashes and the time I spent in Singapur was wonderful.

I have red that you need help,you have to read Ammes and Hoke´s books.I suggest you to watch Steve´s videos on his worderful web site,but any way,you need to start,so I have sent you an e mail with my e mail to provide you with written instructions to recover gold,step by step.I hope it helps.

Manuel


----------

